# install pics of hlcd in 96 accord



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

Good morn fellas i looking for some inatall pics of some big body horns in a accord 5th gen


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

fred lynch ran fullsize horns . healso ran idq8 inthe kicks if memory serves right.


----------

